# Newbie Advice...



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Firstly I apologise if this all stuff that gets posted a hundred times a year from people like myself asking the same questions... 

Myself and the Mrs are looking to move to Spain, intially renting for the first year to get the feel of things and to make sure we are happy with our location. We have looked at all the property options available on google but we need to commit and get over there for a proper look. Problem is, where?

We keep getting drawn into the same area around Javea/Denia which is handy for the Montgo park as we have two labradors who will need exercising often, it's also handy for the beach. I am also led to believe it doesn't shut down over winter? However I am keen to explore other options further south but not sure where to focus my search.

I work offshore so will be away for a month with a month home after that, so I need somewhere reasonably close to an airport. I don't want the Mrs to be lonely with nothing to do and no one to speak to so a good Brit community would be nice (we aren't moving from the UK to surround ourselves with little Britain, but some friendly people in similar positions to us would be great) We need an area that is ideal for walking the dogs, mountain biking etc. Close to a beach but not necessarily on it. Somewhere that won't shut down during winter but not too mad during holiday season. Basically somewhere we can call home!

I'm sure I could go on with my list but will leave it at that for now. If anyone can help out with advice on anything that would be most appreciated.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly I apologise if this all stuff that gets posted a hundred times a year from people like myself asking the same questions...
> 
> ...


:welcome:

We've been in Jávea getting on for 10 years now - I think it's everything you want & more

but then I'm biased 

seriously though - it really doesn't 'shut down' in winter - it's more like we just get 'our town' back 

it's a very International community - 55% of the population is non-spanish (not all of them are Brits though) & yet it's still 'spanish' - all my immediate neighbours are Spanish, though there are areas which have a higher concentration of various nationalities

also, we seem to have a LOT of families in your position - where one partner works away & one is here full time either with or without kids - so your OH would be in good company

anything else you want to know, just fire away!!


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!

I forgot to ask about internet, phones (including mobiles) which will be vital for my work. Also is there an area I could focus on to get the most out of the area?

We're thinking of heading over soon-ish but no firm plans but to get ahead of the game are there any agents that are worth touching base with now? How do the lets work? I mean is there a particular month where a lot of contracts become available compared to others or is it fairly steady throughout the year? Hope that makes sense...?

Thanks 

Mitch


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mitch Scott said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!
> 
> I forgot to ask about internet, phones (including mobiles) which will be vital for my work. Also is there an area I could focus on to get the most out of the area?
> 
> ...


Have you thought of moving inland slightly? There are so many nice places to walk dogs etc. that are close to airports and not too far from the beaches.

By-the-way, I think they have rules about not allowing dogs on beaches but I don't know how strictly they observe this rule.

We live half way between Alicante and Valencia airports and about 1/2 hour from Gandia beaches. This for us is ideal in that we are in a 'proper' Spanish area yet can travel to go to the beaches or up to Valencia for museums etc.

We have a colleague here who works in the oil industry and spends 6 weeks here and 6 weeks on a boat somewhere (??!!). His wife seems happy enough with the situation ().

Best of luck.

Oh, about renting, there are literally loads of places to rent at the moment - it's still a renters market. Try enalquilar.com or fotocasa.es


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!
> 
> I forgot to ask about internet, phones (including mobiles) which will be vital for my work. Also is there an area I could focus on to get the most out of the area?
> 
> ...


when are you thinking of moving?

the rental market in Jávea seems to be pretty buoyant atm - people who I know 'in the business' are very busy, so if you're not coming for some time it might be a bit pointless - when you know better I can let you have a couple of numbers (there are only two in Jávea who I'd deal with personally)

because a lot of people do come here on holiday, some property owners are loathe to enter into long term lets between Easter & September - they run the risk of being empty, but if they CAN get holiday lets they can charge as much for a week as for a month long term - serious landlords who want decent long term tenants (like mine) aren't like that though

internet - it depends exactly where you are, but I always recommend movistar - I've never had much trouble with them - they might be a bit more expensive, but imo it's worth it - the 'resellers' around here tend not to have too great a rep 

for best internet you'd probably be best in the port - in fact that's best for easy access to everything else too


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

To be honest I would move over tomorrow but "the boss" needs to sort stuff out at work etc. So I'm not sure really. We need to sit down and stick a pin in the calender and work towards that day or we'll never do it!

I've been having a good old look at 3 and 4 bed villas today online and yes you do get quite a bit for your money... no wonder you guys love it so much! i think I would prefer to stay local -ish to Javea but off the beach and more back into the Montgo area or similar as it would be a great location with stunning views and handy for walking the dogs. I've even been tempted to just sell up now and buy, but that would be a bit too reckless!!!

How easy is it generally to get somewhere to stay at the drop of a hat? I say this because we can be very impulsive sometimes (other times we just dither along) and might just decide to fly over and have a look?

Is there anything else I need to think about/consider at this stage?

Thanks again and enjoy your weekend!!!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly!
> 
> I forgot to ask about internet, phones (including mobiles) which will be vital for my work. Also is there an area I could focus on to get the most out of the area?
> 
> ...


So you'd be working here self employed or for a uk company?
And your partner?
You'll need to find out about all of that too.


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Pesky Weskey,

I work for an international drilling contractor and I will be working overseas. The Mrs wil be taking a year out initially from her radiographers job in the UK.

Cheers

Mitch


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Mitch Scott said:


> we have two labradors


Just be super aware that Leishmaniasis, an autoimmune disease born by sand flies, is highly present in much of southern Spain and more so in Mediterranean coastal areas. I don't know the stats for Spain, but it is estimated that over 50% of dogs in Italy are infected. It has been moving northward as temperatures have slowly risen. Take it from me as my dog died from this disease: there is no current cure, protection still offers a 20% chance of infection, treatment to prolong life is expensive, and it is an ugly death.

This is not to say your dogs won't be amongst the fortunate who don't become infected, just to suggest that you do what is necessary to protect them before the arrive here.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Mitch Scott said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> To be honest I would move over tomorrow but "the boss" needs to sort stuff out at work etc. So I'm not sure really. We need to sit down and stick a pin in the calender and work towards that day or we'll never do it!
> 
> ...


Getting somewhere at the drop of a hat? It's a doddle - but of course it depends on how fussy you are. 

If you're in a position to come have a look, and put down a deposit on a rental place whilst you're here, then it's just a case of popping back to the UK and arranging whatever it is that you need to arrange (that's what we did, complete with cat!)). If you're really impulsive. you could move into a rental property pretty much straight away - I know somebody else who did that - and they are pensioners!

There are ENDLESS properties just waiting to be let out - as I say, it's just a case of how fussy you are.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Mysticsmick!!!

Good advice indeed. I totally intend to get full advice from my vet before even considering getting my two over there.

Is this mainly affecting dogs that frequent the beach as opposed to say trecking around up Montgo?

Thanks

Mitch


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Stevec2x

It sounds very easy to be drawn in over there...

Good to hear that there is plenty of choice with regards to rental property. But it means that the Mrs will have too many to choose from and probably go into meltdown and require vodka to calm herself down before telling me where we are going to live!!! hahaha!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Thanks Mysticsmick!!!
> 
> Good advice indeed. I totally intend to get full advice from my vet before even considering getting my two over there.
> 
> ...


sand flies don't necessarily live in sand or anywhere near the beach - a friend who lives an hour inland gets bitten by them in her garden - she's horribly allergic to them too ........ & no, she doesn't have a sand pit!!



Mitch Scott said:


> Thanks Stevec2x
> 
> It sounds very easy to be drawn in over there...
> 
> Good to hear that there is plenty of choice with regards to rental property. But it means that the Mrs will have too many to choose from and probably go into meltdown and require vodka to calm herself down before telling me where we are going to live!!! hahaha!



I'm not sure that's quite the case in Jávea - lots of properties yes, but it depends where you want to be

in my area there aren't many at all available for rent




never mind - vodka's cheap


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah cheap vodka!

Think I need to get into gear when I get home and make a date to fly out and view some places and get a better feel for the whole area and where we would like to live. The port was mentioned, how would that be for me?

I want to live there now!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch Scott said:


> Ah cheap vodka!
> 
> Think I need to get into gear when I get home and make a date to fly out and view some places and get a better feel for the whole area and where we would like to live. The port was mentioned, how would that be for me?
> 
> I want to live there now!!!!!


well you won't get a detached villa with a private pool in the port - but just up on Móntgo you will

the advantage though to the port is that you can walk or cycle to everywhere else in Jávea


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Mitch Scott said:


> Thanks Mysticsmick!!! Good advice indeed. I totally intend to get full advice from my vet before even considering getting my two over there. Is this mainly affecting dogs that frequent the beach as opposed to say trecking around up Montgo? Thanks
> Mitch


The sandfly is everywhere, including mountainous areas, and like virtually every other insect, plant and animal species in Europe is moving northward and into higher elevations in response to ongoing habitat changes. It is so small that it is barely visible to the human eye. Here is a link to a UK information site (I used "dog leishmania in Spain" on a search engine and received many more worthwhile results). There is much you can do to protect your companion animals:

Leishmania


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Montgo it is for me then!!!


----------



## Mitch Scott (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks again Mysticsmick

I will have a look at that for sure! best to be armed with some facts and hopefully some preventions!!! How would the sandfly react to normal flea and tick prevention treatments such as Frontline? That is what they get regularly at home in Scotland as we're coming into the tick season in forests etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Mitch Scott said:


> How would the sandfly react to normal flea and tick prevention treatments such as Frontline?


Monthly Frontline application is necessary just about wherever you go in the world these days, but not enough to repel the Sandfly. Provide your companions with a special anti-Sandfly collar which is proven to be more effective than other insecticides. Start in March with the collar application which will protect your companions from bites from this mosquito and continue using the collar it until the end of November. Scalibor seems to be highly recommended by most vets. If you should choose a collar do make sure that your companions don’t suffer an allergic reaction around the neck. You can lessen this latter potential problem by opening the package the collar comes in and let it air 24 hours before putting it on... this airing will diminish the collar's potency enough that the skin of your companions neck will not be harmed by the initially hyper-potent chemicals imbedded in the collar, actually this should be done with any chemically treated dog collar.

And, there are hours in which the Sandfly is most active, so read up on that and keep your companions inside during the insects peak activity. It is also recommended to NOT keep your companions outside during the night.


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Come for a reccy visit first see if you like it.

When you move here, rent. Do not buy.

If you're not confident in Spanish, hire a Spanish assistant online who'll make all the necessary enquiries re official docs, estate agents, internet etc

Establish your internet connection situation with agent before you move in as it's not as straightforward as UK and you may face long waits.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatmat said:


> Come for a reccy visit first see if you like it.
> 
> When you move here, rent. Do not buy.
> 
> ...


better to get face to face help for official stuff - gestores aren't that costly & there are plenty of interpreters who will do the rounds of schools etc., & local knowledge is often more important than anything else


also - if a good internet connection is essential - check with internet providers before signing a rental contract - don't trust what the agent tells you


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> also - if a good internet connection is essential - check with internet providers before signing a rental contract


Yes, I foolishly did this and learned the hard way that this is, in fact, bad advice.

Spanish ISPs cannot guarantee installation, they can only guarantee there is an exchange that services your property (which means nothing)

The only way it appears you can verify ADSL in Spain is talking to the neighbours and/or asking the agent to produce evidence/contracts of a previous install.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

expatmat said:


> Yes, I foolishly did this and learned the hard way that this is, in fact, bad advice.
> 
> Spanish ISPs cannot guarantee installation, they can only guarantee there is an exchange that services your property (which means nothing)
> 
> The only way it appears you can verify ADSL in Spain is talking to the neighbours and/or asking the agent to produce evidence/contracts of a previous install.


But that's no guarantee either!

If the exchange is now full, then they can not give you a line! It doesn't matter that all the cables are still there or that the property used to have a line.


The only true way to be sure is; either take over an existing installation (change name etc.) and check what speed they currently have or, ask them to get it installed before you move in and make it a condition (including the speed)!


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice to see some positive replies. When I posted about moving to Spain I was hammered with negatives. Really felt like I wasn't wanted (by the expats anyway). Glad you got a more positive response.

Good luck!!!


----------



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, ignore us we're just riffing about admin.
Great food, people, lifestyle and weather; bureaucracy is just the price to pay for all these goodies.
Spain is a great place to live. Good luck with the move.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> Nice to see some positive replies. When I posted about moving to Spain I was hammered with negatives. Really felt like I wasn't wanted (by the expats anyway). Glad you got a more positive response.
> 
> Good luck!!!



The replies you received were honest, not negative - there is a difference. But if you want to think that we are just negative and moaning unnecessarily then you can. You asked for advice and we gave the realism and advice as we see it. So you are at least prepared

Jo xxx


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

Really? I don't see the same sort of replies on this thread though. Why is that?

For example, I haven't seen one person ask if the original poster speaks fluent Spanish or how much money is in the bank.

The strange thing is, I had lived in Spain before (in fact married a Spaniard) and I knew several Expats. None of them spoke more than a few sentences of Spanish and none of them mixed with the Spanish. By comparison I think I fit in very well and know more than most who have probably just been to Spain for the odd holiday, and yet the responses I got were... stay away if you can't speak the language and don't have ££££ in the bank, but I don't see similar replies here. Just curios as to why.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> Really? I don't see the same sort of replies on this thread though. Why is that?
> 
> For example, I haven't seen one person ask if the original poster speaks fluent Spanish or how much money is in the bank.
> 
> The strange thing is, I had lived in Spain before (in fact married a Spaniard) and I knew several Expats. None of them spoke more than a few sentences of Spanish and none of them mixed with the Spanish. By comparison I think I fit in very well and know more than most who have probably just been to Spain for the odd holiday, and yet the responses I got were... stay away if you can't speak the language and don't have ££££ in the bank, but I don't see similar replies here. Just curios as to why.



I've only skimmed the thread, but the OPs first post says that he'll be working off shore and therefore has an income.

Jo xxx


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought I had explained my business plan, which is pretty much reliant on the UK, not Spain?

I was told, more than once, that I must speak Spanish. I don't see a mention of it here at all.

Anyway, it's actually nice to read some positives about moving to Spain.

xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bridgette said:


> Really? I don't see the same sort of replies on this thread though. Why is that?
> 
> For example, I haven't seen one person ask if the original poster speaks fluent Spanish or how much money is in the bank.
> 
> The strange thing is, I had lived in Spain before (in fact married a Spaniard) and I knew several Expats. None of them spoke more than a few sentences of Spanish and none of them mixed with the Spanish. By comparison I think I fit in very well and know more than most who have probably just been to Spain for the odd holiday, and yet the responses I got were... stay away if you can't speak the language and don't have ££££ in the bank, but I don't see similar replies here. Just curios as to why.


the OP of this thread has a_* job **& therefore a regular guaranteed income*_ from outside Spain - that's a whole different ballgame to your situation, which iirc is a new business venture which might or might not work

at the end of the day it's your decision though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> I thought I had explained my business plan, which is pretty much reliant on the UK, not Spain?
> 
> I was told, more than once, that I must speak Spanish. I don't see a mention of it here at all.
> 
> ...


The only business plan I recall that you had was this one, from this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/147059-should-i.html.....


Bridgette said:


> Thank you! Yes, that was my concern.
> 
> I have worked as a PA for 25 years but would be willing to do anything. I'm not silly, so hopefully could turn my hand to most things. My son is a fitness instructor and worked for a while as a Locksmith. He was also a semi-professional motorcycle racer and was hoping to maybe start a business involving motorcycles but, as you say, now is not a good time and we appreciate that. However, house prices are lower now, so....
> 
> ...


Anyway, it matters not. The folk on here are simply responding to the facts they are given. As long as you are armed with those facts, you will be able to make informed choices and decisions. Imagine how you'd feel if we'd all said "hey, its easy, its great come over" and then you found that to be totally wrong..... you'd not be happy lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

The important bit was.... _"hoping to maybe start a business involving motorcycles "._ I didn't want to give too much information away, but I think you'll find that later on I did explain the business we had in mind, which we have spent a long time researching.

So that's that covered, but it still doesn't explain why everyone thought I had to speak fluent Spanish though.... even though I almost (give or take vocabulary) do.


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

And if you look further on (pages 4 or 5) you'll see where I mentioned the business plan we had....



> I have been doing a lot of research for the past year. My son was a professional motorcycle racer for a few years. Our whole life was racing for 10 years in fact. A lot of a racer's time is spent testing bikes and getting track time. In the UK there are track day companies that organise this. Every year there are several track day companies that visit Spanish race circuits due to the poor weather in the UK. I have been in touch with all of them and asked them... "If there was a B&B that offered Bed, Breakfast, Evening meal, transport to and from the circuit, on track tuition and bike maintenance for the duration of the trip, would you/your clients be interested". The feed back I have had is that they are ready to snap my hand off.
> 
> That was our idea and our dream.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> The important bit was.... _"hoping to maybe start a business involving motorcycles "._ I didn't want to give too much information away, but I think you'll find that later on I did explain the business we had in mind, which we have spent a long time researching.
> 
> So that's that covered, but it still doesn't explain why everyone thought I had to speak fluent Spanish though.... even though I almost (give or take vocabulary) do.


Probably cos if you're planning to work/start up a business in Spain it helps to speak the language. 

Please lets not split hairs on the forum. You situation and those of the poster on this thread are poles apart and so is the advice given. The advice I gave you was to try it, or at least go for a fact finding trip

Jo xxx


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

Your advice was eventually that, Jo but yours wasn't the only advice given and most of it was negative, unfriendly and one was even quite rude. 

So having a job outside of Spain is the be all and end all and not being able to speak Spanish isn't important after all (even though I do speak Spanish but a lot of people seemed to miss that point)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bridgette said:


> Your advice was eventually that, Jo but yours wasn't the only advice given and most of it was negative, unfriendly and one was even quite rude.
> 
> So having a job outside of Spain is the be all and end all and not being able to speak Spanish isn't important after all (even though I do speak Spanish but a lot of people seemed to miss that point)?


of course speaking Spanish is going to make it easier for you

but having a guaranteed income from elsewhere would be an even more major advantage, surely you have to agree

it's not the be-all & end-all - but in this time of economic crisis it's for sure the clincher for the majority


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree!! But I do speak Spanish and have a good business plan (at least I think I do from my research so far) so I am a little confused as to why I got so much negativity. That was my point. 

I'm not sure if the poster of this thread speaks Spanish (don't think anyone has asked) so the only difference is that he has a job. That doesn't explain why the replies are so different.

I guess it doesn't matter really. I'll just be very wary of expats when I do move to Spain ;-)

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> I agree!! But I do speak Spanish and have a good business plan (at least I think I do from my research so far) so I am a little confused as to why I got so much negativity. That was my point.
> 
> I'm not sure if the poster of this thread speaks Spanish (don't think anyone has asked) so the only difference is that he has a job. That doesn't explain why the replies are so different.
> 
> ...



No, it doesnt matter. There are a good few million spanish speakers in Spain - many 1000 without work or an income. So what is infinitely more important is a good, regular income. Saying that you'll be wary of expats isnt a constructive issue - You'll be one afterall!! So chill and use the information given, without getting paranoid about it. We mean well.

Lets not continue hijacking this thread with it


jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bridgette said:


> I agree!! But I do speak Spanish and have a good business plan (at least I think I do from my research so far) so I am a little confused as to why I got so much negativity. That was my point.
> 
> I'm not sure if the poster of this thread speaks Spanish (don't think anyone has asked) so the only difference is that he has a job. That doesn't explain why the replies are so different.
> 
> ...


you've lived here before - you know how hard it can be

as hard as that is/was - it's 1000 times harder if you have no money/income/support

yes, it's sad but true that having a secure income IS the most important thing for anyone moving to Spain atm

but if you're prepared to risk everything to move here, then that's your choice - but you asked our opinions, so we gave them

I have lived here nearly 10 years, am near as dammit fluent in Spanish now, as are my daughters - well they ARE completely fluent 

I have a reasonably successful business - it keeps a roof over our heads, clothes on our backs & food on the table - but if anything went wrong with the business we'd be on the streets......

money might not be everything - but it's pretty close


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

Can I just remind you of the type of comments I got? Bear in mind that this person doesn't know me, doesn't know what money I have in the bank, what my property is worth, what pension provisions I have, etc, etc. This is the type of response I had.



> What skills do you have that will gain you employment over a younger local person? Your funding is limited to say the least. You have no pension in place (?) and Spain will offer you no safety net when you retire in a few years. Your plan is unrealistic. Let your son go out and try it, when he can earn enough to support you then go and join him. IF you experience more problems with your local hospital tell the nurse in charge you wish to make a formal complaint in writing. Your incident report has to be passed on to higher management.
> 
> You have a home with equity in the UK so perhaps sell and downsize to another part of the UK and with any remaining funds enjoy some nice trips to Spain. I'm not reliant upon Army and Nursing pensions for income (although I could live on them) and the bulk of my income is as a landlord renting properties.


I found this post to be rude and condescending.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> Can I just remind you of the type of comments I got? Bear in mind that this person doesn't know me, doesn't know what money I have in the bank, what my property is worth, what pension provisions I have, etc, etc. This is the type of response I had.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this post to be rude and condescending.


 Why???

Jo


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you've lived here before - you know how hard it can be
> 
> as hard as that is/was - it's 1000 times harder if you have no money



 I lived with (eventually married) a Gypsy who earned a living (if you can call it that) by playing the guitar in bars earning just enough to buy food the next day. We lived in one room (above El Burro Blanco bar if anyone knows Nerja) with NOTHING. I doubt it could get worse than that, but I was happy because I love the climate, the people, the way of life.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bridgette said:


> I lived with (eventually married) a Gypsy who earned a living (if you can call it that) by playing the guitar in bars earning just enough to buy food the next day. We lived in one room (above El Burro Blanco bar if anyone knows Nerja) with NOTHING. I doubt it could get worse than that, but I was happy because I love the climate, the people, the way of life.


 It can be a lot worse than that. No income at all, no room over El Burro Blanco bar and sitting next to the other beggars outside of Supersol in Nerja! Thats how it is for many folk in Spain right now - and yes they're fluent in Spanish too.

I'm closing this poor chaps thread now as its become a pointless exercise and is of no useful purpose

Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bridgette said:


> I lived with (eventually married) a Gypsy who earned a living (if you can call it that) by playing the guitar in bars earning just enough to buy food the next day. We lived in one room (above El Burro Blanco bar if anyone knows Nerja) with NOTHING. I doubt it could get worse than that, but I was happy because I love the climate, the people, the way of life.


well, if you're prepared to risk everything you have built up since then & maybe end up back in that position or worse - then go for it!


it might work out - it might not

but it's up to you


you asked for advice & opinions - we gave them


you don't have to take the advice or listen to the opinions - your money, your life, your decision


----------

